# Federal 595 EVO tires



## mtn_dub (Jun 23, 2009)

So ive been looking for a set of 195/40-16 to go on a set of 16x7 and 16x8, would like to go 165/40 but their way too expensive. Did a little searching and yoko's apparently dont stretch well and are almost as big as 205/40's or something. I do know i won't have much stretch on a 16x7 but if i find bigger lips for the equips in the future I wouldnt need to change tire sizes, wish Toyo still made their Proxes T1R because Ive seen alot of good reviews on those. I did manage to find a set of Federal 595 EVO's that are pretty cheap for $65 each at tires-easy.com, along with falken 912's at about $92 a piece and of course the S.Drives . So my question is, has anyone had any experience with the 595 EVO's? their a little different from the SS 595 but seem like they wouldn't be too bad of a tire for the price.

http://www.federaltyres.com/tyres/high-performance/595evo

tires-easy link
http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop....kplz=&Cookie=&language=&typ=R-177382&dsco=135


----------

